

Practicing Focused Thought - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/chapters/practicing-focused-thought/#comments

======
sqrt17
where's my block of [citation needed] tags? Some of the things he claims
(e.g., Eastern meditation is _only_ about having an empty mind - that sounds
like the Southern Californian branch of Zen Buddhism). Oh, just noticed - he
does cite a website, which in turn cites "Buckland's complete book of
Witchcraft" and "Harper's Encyclopedia of Mystical and Paranormal Experience".
Extra credit for dressing up claims with neuroanatomical terms.

But, yes, he's right in that you should set aside some time that is free from
distractions and where you don't do anything but think about what you're about
to do.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I agree. He makes some very good points, but weakens his argument by talking
out of his ass about subjects (i.e., "Eastern Meditation") he clearly knows
nothing about.

I can't speak about the whole of "Eastern Meditation", if there is such a
thing-- but I happen to be taking a graduate course right now on Buddhist
Meditation, and I can tell you that the breadth and variety of meditation
techniques within the Buddhist tradition is staggering, and that a large
number of them don't involve "meditating on nothing."

------
praptak
Deep focus on work-related problems while driving a car? I think I'll pass on
this one.

------
chegra
"Hey Y Combinator Hacker Dude (or Chic). Thanks for stopping by. If you
thought this chapter (post) was somewhat intriguing, please up-vote it. I'll
love you extra. No, but seriously, if you don't up-vote this, I will haunt
your dreams. " -Could you remove the threat. You might have a nocebo effect on
some. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocebo>

------
mbubb
Hello -

A bit late getting to this topic but I had a useful resource.

Through my 'Google Listen' acct I found a good resource - zen cast podcasts on
buddhist topics.

In recent months there have been some excellent talks on meditation /
awareness / focused thought / mindfulness from this teacher:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gil_Fronsdal>

I offer this in light of some of the good comments in this thread about fuzzy
thinking on "Eastern Meditation" etc.

Michael

------
car
Again?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1275177>

~~~
msie
Nope. Content is different.

------
cracki
please fix the URL, or did you intend to point at the #comments?

------
wcarss
There, I upvoted; don't haunt me!

